# Mehrdimensionales Array - Inhalt auf Null überprüfen



## Hero (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein die Felder von einem Mehrdimensionales Array auf Null überprüfen.
Die Idee ist es ein Spielfeld mit n * n Feldern Spielfiguren aufzustellen. Aber wenn das Feld ungleich null ist, steht ja schon eine Spielfigur da und eine 2. kann da nicht stehen.

Ein if(feld[x][y]==null) funktioniert leider nicht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter Helfen.

als Typ wird int benutzt.


----------



## XHelp (30. Mai 2012)

Und warum funktioniert dein Vorschlag nicht?

Nachtrag auf dein Edit: int kann nicht null sein, also wirst du auch nicht darauf prüfen können. int ist von Anfang an 0.


----------



## pl4gu33 (30. Mai 2012)

wenn du eine Figur auf ein Feld stellst, dann kannst du dort doch auch eine beliebige Zahl eingetragen und beim Verlassen des Feldes dann wieder diese Zahl ändern,... und musst nicht auf Null prüfen sondern auf ne Zahl wegen Int weil Default 0  ... von mir aus frei is 0 und 1 is besetzt


----------



## Solor (31. Mai 2012)

ich würd das als boolean array lösen
wenn dann eine drauf steht setzt man das Feld auf true oder false, je nachdem wie du willst


----------



## stulleman (31. Mai 2012)

Das Feld ist leer:

```
if(feld[x][y] == 0)
```
Das Feld ist besetzt:

```
if(feld[x][y] != 0)
```


----------



## Solor (31. Mai 2012)

dann machs am besten so:
[Java]
if (feld[x][y] == 0)
{
//Zieh Spielfigur dorthin
}
else
{
System.out.println("Dieses Feld ist schon besetzt!")
//oder irgendsowas
}
[/Java]


----------

